# Corn Consomme



## skizz44 (Aug 17, 2010)

Tonight, I had the Chance to rock the kitchen with a Corn Consomme. Somewhere down the lines it went wrong. Here are my procedures

1) Cleaned the Cob free of corn

2) Made a Corn stock

3) Reserved half of the cobs that I did not use for stock cleaned them free of any leftover corn. I threw away the hard center part of the cob in fear of it may turn the consomme bitter

5) Parboiled the rest of the corn then blended the corn with about a 1 1/2 Cup of reserve cooking liquid.

6) Took 9 Egg whites, 2 1/2 T minced carrot, 2 1/2 T of minced celery, and 1/4 Cup of minced onion whisked it all together.

7) Strained stock. I had 12 quarts of stock

8) chilled 8 quarts of stock

9) whisked warm leftover 4 quarts of stock to raft mixture.

10) Put all into a stock pot. Had a raft form and everything... however.. the liquid was a really creamy yellow color.

I believe the pureeing the corn may have ruined it... what do you think..It's driving me nuts!!!


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

Skizz44

Well, you certainly gave a good try...it sounds like an issue of starch. I imagine it has a thicker consistency than you expected as well.

Once released from within cell walls starch is water soluble and so is not going be removed by the clarifique...pureeing _was_ the probably biggest culprit. While vegetables/pulses that breakdown easily & contain a lot of starch are good candidates for a consomme, the whole kernels should impart flavour without releasing starch if not physically broken down.

Would it be enough to stand alone as a dish whose method and ingredients are about intensity? How was was your stock prior to attempting the boost? What was the state of the reserved cooking liquor you used for the blend. Do you think these two combined would have clarified into something cleaner and flavoursome enough...

If not, there is a limit to the range of any technique and in this instance you may have found it... Perhaps it would have been more sensible to try to influence or redistribute the flavour balance of a chicken consomme...taking a chix/corn broth one-step closer to purity.

Apart from your disappointment with clarity, I would think what you got is pretty good...


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Asside what was stated above re. the starch factors.which in deed could be the cause.,I notice you said you whisked the mixture into WARM stock. To clear  a real consomme one puts the whites, meat and veges and even ice cubes  into a consomme pot all cold and not mixing or stirring.. I believe the whisking of all together had a lot to do with milky outcome


----------



## skizz44 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you guys... I'm telling ya consomme's are tricky... The corn stock was very good. I was just trying to see if I could have accomplished a corn consomme, I have made a rasin consomee and served with duck and naoki. I have also made a brown butter consome.


----------

